# Not too bad of a morning!



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

My morning started with my 4yr old waking me up so she could watch cartoons at 6am. I figured since I was up I might as well try too call in a dog. While driving I was contemplating on which spot to go to but was not real excited because yesterday morning I did not even heard a dog let alone see one. After deciding on the spot, I pulled up got ready and headed out for the half mile walk. Got to the stand location set the firestorm up 50 yards in front and to the right with the wind coming from left to right where the private property line is. Finally settle in and start with dying jack while scanning with binoculars to see nothing. At about 10 minutes in a coyote pops up 25 yards to my left. I drop the shooting sticks and spin the gun as he goes behind some brush, he must have heard me becuse he turned around and came back to the opening I first seen him in. At that time the remmy spoke and he was DRT. After the shot I seen a second dog running out about 200 yards, fumbling for the remote I got the pup distress on and not 20 seconds with that playing there she was. The whole time I seen her she was hopping about 4' in the air coming up the fence line from the downwind side. When she got directly downwind of the call she stopped and shot number two rang out. With the hurt pup still going I was jaked to say the least. My mind going like crazy another coyote pops out right where the first one came out. He busted me when I was swining the gun but must have been unsure as he took one more step to clear the brush between us and down went the 3rd at 28 yards. I sat there for about two more minutes with nothing showing up, when I shut the caller off the time was 13 minutes and 29 seconds. I've always heard of triples but never understood how one would go down but now I know. It was the best stand I have ever had! Now the pack out, well that sucked but I got it done. The big one weighed 34 pounds and the other right at 25lbs.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

congrats on both the triple and the fact that you have a youngster that likes to get up in the morning. next time you go you will have to take her with you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A big Congrats., also had an exciting morning but not with your results.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Good job brotha! Not to change the subject, but I visit Preston Idaho a few times a year, is there a pretty good coyote population around there? I normally spend my days up there fishing, but if the area has a decent amount of dogs, I'll have to bring my rifle next time.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That's big time sweet! Good looking dogs!

Congrats!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats a great morning, well done buddy!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job on the triple. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

sos1inmesa- not really sure over there, I've personally only driven through there 1 time. But either way bring your gun and try and tag a couple.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome job on the triple ! Once in a lifetime there. Those are some beautiful dogs too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Great looking dogs. Pretty coats on them three. Congrats on the triple. I guess you owe your daughter for the wake up call. Great job. Congrats again.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man! That's some good shooting. My main question was if you packed em out all that way, but I see you answered that at the end.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Congrats buddy, i have yet to get a triple. I had a triple come in , but i did not get my part done lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

awesome, just awesome. Been a long time since we seen a triple all laid out. Congratulations.


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good job


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice work good thing your not packing a single shot haha.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Great story. Sounds SUPER exciting!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice shootin huntinfool. What caliber, load, etc.?


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.
I am using a .223 with 50 grain v-max and 23.6 grains of H322 powder


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

that is awsome dude! good job!


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice, good shooting! I was guessing you had a semi-auto, but obviously triples can be taken just as easily with a good bolt gun. Congrats.


----------

